# Ouija boards



## yankee_minis (Dec 29, 2008)

Any personal experiences with the negative side of using a Ouija board?

I believe that the people move the thingee without knowing (or maybe with knowing as a joke). But I've done some reading and have a little doubt.


----------



## JourneysEnd (Dec 29, 2008)

Depends on how much "faith" you put into the thing.

My sister scared both of us really good when we were kids and we've never had another one in the house.


----------



## ErikaS. (Dec 29, 2008)

My brother and I tried one out once when we were kids. It was kind of freaky and it spelled out my future husband's initials accurately when I asked who I'd marry. Coincidence?


----------



## Miniv (Dec 29, 2008)

Burn it.

Anyone who has any sensitivity and is not protected can pull negative energy with the "game".

It's like any specialized tool. If you are not protected or knowledgeable it can hurt you. That's all I'm going to say.


----------



## FoRebel (Dec 29, 2008)

I ditto the toss it comment! Like MA said, if it's in the "wrong" hands it will pull negative energy. IMO, it's not something to play around with!


----------



## Marty (Dec 29, 2008)

Something about those things just creeps me out. Its like calling on the devil or something, I don't know but I wouldn't mess with it even in fun. Try Monopoly!


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Dec 29, 2008)

Perhaps it is my Lutheran upbringing, but they COMPLETELY freak me out!! We used them as kids quite a bit for awhile, and I started having lots of bad dreams, and sometimes they didn't seem like dreams. . . anyway, I know it could have been ME subconsciously reacting to my own fears of us using the Ouija boards, or. . . not.

All I know is no WAY would I play with one today.


----------



## TN Belle (Dec 29, 2008)

I believe they are a "toy" that Satan plays with you. I have personally tried to throw one away and it has reappeared in our closet, in our attic, and finally dissapeared when we burned it, I am not kidding at all. I was a young kid and my sisters were playing with it. It was a birthday gift and my Mom FREAKED!! She has had a lot of spiritual warfare in her life and she did the right thing by taking it away. BAD STUFF

To be marketed as a kids game that someone else actually controls is one thing, but whose to say there isn't something else moving it, don't take the chance of inviting those demons into your home.


----------



## Alex (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm sorry but they are totally fake. I've played around with them and nothing evened moved. Chucked it away and that was it. I don't believe I'm all that and truelly believe it is all mind games.

Please no flames, it is my opinion...


----------



## Leeana (Dec 29, 2008)

They just freak me out, no i would never play with them now, when i was younger..like 11 or so, i remember my brother (who was about 29 i think) had one and i remember him playing with it, bought it at walmart if i remember correctly...did not think much of it until i found out what it really was. Nothing i want to play with.


----------



## mininik (Dec 29, 2008)

It's a game.

WARNING: CHOKING HAZARD Small parts. Not for children under 3 years.

That's all I'm going to say.


----------



## susanne (Dec 29, 2008)

It is a silly game with no power other than what you yourself imagine. Of course, that can be very powerful.

Of course, I watched the Exorcist when I was in high school and laughed at how ridiculous it was. I guess it's all a matter of what you believe.


----------



## mgranch (Dec 29, 2008)

They scare me to death and I wouldn't allow one in my house!! Why take the chance of bringing something evil into your home!!


----------



## Minimor (Dec 30, 2008)

I have never used one, and I will never use one! I have heard too many evil stories about them to ever have anything to do with one of them. Those stories of evil make be believe in what MA said earlier on this thread.


----------



## Amoreminiatures (Dec 30, 2008)

Toss it ~ Burn it sounds better to me...


----------



## Charley (Dec 30, 2008)

I used to think they were just a toy. We played with one as children and we all pushed it around...we never took it seriously. We had no bad experiences, just silliness.

But years later, we moved into a seemingly cute little house...that turned out to be haunted. We didn't live there very long...and after that I would never use one or have one in my home. Once someone invites these spirits into their home (and that is what this board does) it is just too hard to get rid of them. We learned that it isn't anything to play with.


----------



## Sonya (Dec 30, 2008)

It is a game...a stupid game at that.

There is a really cute new pictionary game out called "Pictionary Man" that I got for my nephew...try that, it looks like much more fun!


----------



## My-Lil-Pony (Dec 30, 2008)

It depends on what you choose to believe. If you are one to believe in dark sided things you will find them where you want to or where others tell you they exisit. I choose not to believe that and find the game harmless.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 30, 2008)

I side with those who wouldn't have one in their home. When I was younger (a LOT younger  ) my sister and I used to play with one. We would ask silly questions like "how many eggs are in the egg basket?" Which neither of us could know the answer to and it was always right. Then one day we asked who was answering our questions and it spelled a woman's name. Told us all sorts of info like when she was born (early 1800's) etc. and we thought that was fun. Then since my father had passed away when I was only 13 we decided to ask if we could talk to him. We still believed we were just having a bit of fun. Sure enough it started responding like it was our father except it would sometimes answer oddly, like just spelling ha, ha, ha or 'wink' that kind of thing. Pretty silly and harmless... then one afternoon it very quickly spelled "Stop it." "This is not a game." Weird right? We got chills (my sensible part tried to say it was imagination) and put the game up for a bit. My sister's husband, when told of this new response, decided to burn the board and tossed it into his wood heater. Well it didn't quite fit and they pulled it back out and smothered the flame leaving a scorched mark on one corner. It sat unused for some time until my BIL decided one night he was going to ask it a question (don't recall what the question was) All the board would spell were curse words. My sister and I tried it and it was the same for us. They had some pretty weird things go on in that house too. They had glass ornaments burst into fragments, the new sheets on their infants crib torn in long strips, my 4 year old niece had night terrors, claiming a man was calling her to get up from her bed saying "psst, come here" "Look at this" and that she could see glowing red spots like eyes where the voice was located (she became VERY afraid of the dark and that stopped as soon as they moved from that house) They would hear someone playing with toys in the children's' rooms when no one was there and when they checked toys would be scattered across the floor. They owned a cat that was a sweet cuddly pet that the 4 yr old loved on all day, come darkness tho, he had to be outside. I made the mistake on night of leaving him in to cuddle with as I watched TV (babysitting) and about 8:30 when the kids were in bed he suddenly woke up, hopped off the chair where he was sleeping and attacked me. He was biting and clawing me and would NOT stop. I finally wrapped him in a blanket and tossed him and the blanket out side. The next day he was the same as always but I never allowed him in after dark when I was there again. Now many of these things could be co incidence or imagination but....say what you like about it being a 'game' I will not have one in my home!


----------



## Jill (Dec 30, 2008)

I will NEVER have one of those in my house and I seriously doubt I would ever fool with one at anyone else's house, either.

When I was a kid, for a SHORT period of time, I had this board like a Ouija board, but it was called a Zeria (sp???) board. I googled but am sure I'm not spelling it right. It was square and blue and it had some words along with the alphabet. My friends and I played with it, maybe for a week and only in the day time but it ended up scaring us all so bad that my mom threw it out. this would have been in the late 70's and I had not ever seen anything about spirit boards on tv to have scared me. It was just scary how it would move on its own (apparently anyway) and a couple of times the pointer flew off the board. I remember we'd set the thing up on this big square electrical box (dark green thing that was like a giant block) in the play ground at the townhouse development we lived in... I bet a horror writer could spin a story from that combining the electrical power with the spirit board -- yikes






Just based on how bad it scared me on it's own w/o anything outside of it telling me I should be scared of it and seeing other things since about Ouija boards, I am WAY too scared of them to fool around with them.


----------



## Jill (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh, I found it! This is the thing I had for a short time as a kid:

http://www.museumoftalkingboards.com/ziriya.html

Doesn't look as scary now as I rememember but then it's daylight right now


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm not generally a superstitious person, but I also don't dismiss things just because I don't understand them. My grandmother had her mother's Ouija board in her house for a long time (my great-grandmother _definitely_ believed in the occult), and when my siblings and I were little we used to ask silly questions (like "Is Tiffany adopted") and were quite obviously pushing it. When I was a little older--around 13 I think--my best friend and I were home alone and decided to play with it. Being young girls, most of our questions were about boys, but what the pointer started spelling out was totally unrelated and quite frankly disturbing. I know *I* wasn't pushing the pointer, and I honestly can't imagine my friend was that dark at that age. We didn't just put the board away, we hid it and left the house to walk down the road to the farm. We ended up running, because the whole way we felt like someone was following us. That board stayed hidden all these years. It's funny that this topic came up, because just last month when my uncle was home for the holidays he wanted to know what happened to great-grandma's board. You'd have to see my grandma's house to understand why no one but me knew where it was. I dug it out, and the pointer was gone. I know it's cheesy, but it totally gave me the chills. No thank you!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 30, 2008)

You sound like me RRT. I always feel rather silly for being upset by the thing. It is JUST a piece of cardboard with a paper marked with letters etc. glued to it, but some how that is NOT how it feels and all the common sense in the world will not make me feel more blase (sp) about it. I would rather just have nothing more to do with it.

Jill I recall having seen various knock offs' too over the years but not the one you had exactly. Still I don't think it matters what they are called I will still avoid them.


----------



## CyndiM (Dec 30, 2008)

I remember a girlfriend's mother having one when I was in my early teens we would goof around with it and I took it as "just" a game. Then one day we had it out and it started giving these off the wall answers and she kept asking me if I was pushing the pointer to those answers/letters because she wasn't. Well neither was I. It scared the cr*p out of us and I have never touched one again. I would not let my daughter have one either.

Throw it away or burn it.


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Dec 30, 2008)

TN Belle said:


> I believe they are a "toy" that Satan plays with you. I have personally tried to throw one away and it has reappeared in our closet, in our attic, and finally dissapeared when we burned it, I am not kidding at all. I was a young kid and my sisters were playing with it. It was a birthday gift and my Mom FREAKED!! She has had a lot of spiritual warfare in her life and she did the right thing by taking it away. BAD STUFF
> To be marketed as a kids game that someone else actually controls is one thing, but whose to say there isn't something else moving it, don't take the chance of inviting those demons into your home.


I'm with you on this one. I have a cousin who had similar experience. They ended up painting a red x on it and burning it.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Dec 30, 2008)

My Mom and I had one when I was 16. My best girl friend was killed suddenly 10/68. It was a while after that I remember asking the board questions about my friend and asking questions only she would have known the answers to. Many were not yes or no. Well it got the answers right and I wasn't pushing the thingy. So think about that one!

My daughter had a board in her room yesturday, the pointer was broke. Well its in a bag at the Hagerstown landfill today. I will let you know if it shows back up at the house someday. Eeewww that's a creapy thought, Ugh.


----------



## Candice (Dec 31, 2008)

I find it interesting how many people have had the same experience with these things. Starts out fun and harmless but in the end leaves everyone feeling the same way. Add me to the list. One of my friends had one when I was a kid and at first it was silly and fun. I really believed that my friends were moving it. In the end though I'm not sure what exactly happened but it was not fun and just the mention of the thing gives me the creeps and puts a little fear in me. No thanks.


----------



## REO (Dec 31, 2008)

To sum up all I could say, it's not a toy, get rid of it.

IMO, just like some people can paint and some can't, I believe that the Ouija works for some and not for all. So to some it's a game (that it doesn't work for) and others have learned better.

I have not touched one in over 25 years and I never will again. Leave it at that.


----------



## Texigal (Dec 31, 2008)

Why not just fling open your front door and let everyone be exposed to whatever enters! Only this is more dangerous as it concerns the other world which most people can't see. After opening this portal, whatever has entered, with your permission, is VERY hard to get rid of. This is just my opinion from having seen it happen to people I knew years ago. It's not a toy.

Of course there are those who are knowing of the spirit world and say prayers of protection and use it as a tool to contact the spirit world. It's not for me though.


----------



## MyBarakah (Dec 31, 2008)

Very interesting topic... Fun to read all the replies.....

I have to be added to the list of ones that have used it with a friend (I think it was home made?? Can't remember).... but we did it at my friends house, outside at night under the yard light.... Nothing happended at the time... "BUT".. I swear to this day... (maybe it's gone now) BUT something came out of that thing! I had WEIRD nightmareish crap happen to me after that.... dreams that seemed SO real, like someone was right there and it was NOT good!

I do believe there is another side... and some people are more sensitive to that stuff than others..... I've not really had anything wierd like that happen since i don't live in my mom's house (haven't for YEARS!).......but I do know the first house i lived in with my X HAD to of been haunted... upstairs...... VERY weird & freaky stuff going on up there! But I just tried to blow it off and make excuses for it......

But that stuff "does" exsists....

I would NEVER EVER EVER have OR ever use a oujia board or ANY thing to resemble one again....... you are just ASKING for trouble!!!!!!!! You have NO power nor can see what is on the other side waiting for the opportunity to get threw!

I don't think it's even a matter of positive or negative thinking.... it's just the facts.....


----------



## stormo41 (Dec 31, 2008)

I played with one once at a birthday party....I think i must have been 11 or 12 and the six or seven other girls at the party were the same age. We never really got an answer out of it because we were all pushing it



I remember i thought i saw it move on it's own when no one else was in the room with me the next morning but no on believed me....and i was 11 or 12 and scared of it i'm not sure what i saw either





My mom always tells me a story about she played when she was young and it told her she was going to marry Donnie Osman, not even close to the truth.

I don't know how the board "works" I had no idea that it invites spirits into your home...that sounds pretty powerful to me. I don't think i would let one in my home, even more so if it would keep returning from the dump and find it's way into my closet THATS FREAKY!


----------



## Laura (Dec 31, 2008)

REO said:


> To sum up all I could say, it's not a toy, get rid of it.
> IMO, just like some people can paint and some can't, I believe that the Ouija works for some and not for all. So to some it's a game (that it doesn't work for) and others have learned better.
> 
> I have not touched one in over 25 years and I never will again. Leave it at that.


I haven't touched one in that long either and will never again. IMO, belief in ANYTHING creates power and well, some things are better left alone, especially by children.


----------



## yankee_minis (Dec 31, 2008)

I used it once that I remember. I wanted to know if I'd see the boy from Canada with whom I'd had an innocent summer romance. It said I'd see him in 1984. Well if we saw each other, I didn't recognize him! LOL

Never had anything freaky with it.

But my daughter is using it at college. She says they do protective spells and stuff. I think she is a sensitive. So I've arranged to take her to someone who has experience as a medium. (Whether you believe in what mediums say they can do or not, trust me when I say that this woman is incredible.) She can advise my daughter and I can feel better.

I'll update you guys after the meeting.


----------



## Sanny (Jan 1, 2009)

played with one as a kid with some friends when I was 10 or 11 or so, and though I remember being really creeped out in general by it, the only detail that still sticks with me from that time is having it tell me I was going to marry someone named "Robert" which totally disgusted me because the only "Robert" I knew was a total bully in school a couple of years ahead of me that was a lot taller and bigger than the other kids and was really mean and smelly and once made another boy eat his boogers on the playground.

Guess what? I did marry some named "Robert" aka "Bob" , thankfully he isn't that booger bully from my childhood, but anytime someone mentions Ouija boards I think of the devastating news that I was going to marry "Robert" that haunted me for years.

EDIT TO ADD.......I was shocked to see them for sale in the games sections at Target and Walmart and I would never ever buy one for my children to play with.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow! I'm obviously totally in the minority here, but I think it's (the board) a load of crap. I'm NOT dismissing anyone's experience after/during using one, but my PERSONAL opinion is that one's mind and own spirit are in charge and not a game board. I believe it's like many other things. If you THINK it will, it WILL.

BTW, yes I played with one at a girlfriend's house as a teenage. To this day I believe we were pushing the pointer around.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Jan 3, 2009)

I personally find it hard to believe that Milton Bradley has singlehandedly opened a portal to heck.

Cast my vote for harmless, possibly dumb, toy.


----------



## Minimor (Jan 3, 2009)

I thought it is Parker Bros. that market the "talking board" now? Regardless, something similar to the Ouija board has been around far longer than Parker Bros. or Milton Bradley--something similar to the board was around in ancient times--similar instruments were used in China prior to 551 BC to communicate with the dead. Wikipedia actually says it was longer ago than that--1200 BC.

Here's some fun reading for those who see it as just a game:

Ouija board warning


----------



## susanne (Jan 3, 2009)

Growing up, we had all the board games, including the Ouija board. There is no doubt who was making that pointer move -- one of my brothers...not me, of course!

The truly evil game was Candyland, with the nastly little green-eyed monsters it brouight out in us. The things we wouldn't do to earn that little shortcut guaranteed to make you win that game. Just the thought of it makes me want to hit my little brother!


----------



## mininik (Jan 3, 2009)

Dude! I watched the video on that Ouija board warning link and learned that during some high school guy's "peak of supernatural power" (courtesy of the all powerful Ouija board) he recieved two TRAUMATIC BLOWS: his girlfriend of several years broke up with him (shocker) and a couple relatives died (totally unnatural). For the first time in his short existence on earth he realized he wasn't in control of everything in his life (*gasp*) and he had no coping skills. In an effort to heal himself emotionally, he went to bible study where he reportedly felt a burning sensation the first time he tried it, which lessened the next time he attended. He prayed for forgiveness, accepted Christ as his savior and I guess he was finally able to get a handle on those pesky STDs (AKA Ishtar) and halucinations (drugs, perhaps?)...





Sorry, but I couldn't get past the awesome video to read all the jibberish below.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow, my family was just talking about ouija boards the other night. I personally have never "played" with one, and I can honestly say I never will. I've heard too many stories and why take the chance of something happening?

When I was in high school, I had a good friend who played with one when she went to her friend's house. They got really weird vibes from it because it started answering things they weren't asking it. They threw it under the bed and left the room. When they came back, the board was on the dresser.

My husband said when he was younger, him and his cousin used to put the board up against the bed and slide down it. He said there was something weird about it because it held their weight and never broke. He swears he'd never use one again.


----------



## krissy3 (Jan 4, 2009)

I feel the same way as most of you do..especially if your are a open and sensitive person. I think some of the people that just think its a fun game , are probably more closed and protected . For those of us that are open we are a magnic for all energy good and bad. I am extreamly open and sensitive , and have had to deal with absorbing others energy all my life. Its not fun , and its a lot of work keeping yourself safe (lot of bad people out there) Just get rid of the thing, and read up on protective white light, and creating the good energy.


----------



## Casnos Minis (Jan 4, 2009)

I used to use one all the time as a kid, and I've had things we put into the middle of the room move when we asked if someone was there. One time there was a teddy bear that got thrown across the room. I believe in them, but some people just think they are for fun, others do not. JMO.

Christy


----------



## Miniv (Jan 4, 2009)

krissy3 said:


> I think some of the people that just think its a fun game , are probably more closed and protected . For those of us that are open we are a magnic for all energy good and bad. Just get rid of the thing, and read up on protective white light, and creating the good energy.


I think you said it in a nutshell.


----------



## susanne (Jan 4, 2009)

Absolutely NOT true.

I, as those of youi who know me will attest, am extremely open, sensitive and am very much a pantheist (Nature is God). I also believe strongly in the power of the human spirit, and that many of the things attributed to the spiritual world are actually a very real, though often misunderstood and unexplored, part of everyone's abilities.

I definitely believe in the spiritual world, but I refuse to look upon it as something fearful.

I do not approach anything from a basis of fear. Too often, the devil is used to excuse the capability humans have for evil -- it is easier to say "the devil made me do it" than to take personal responsibility for our own actions. (I almost sound Republican there!)

I don't want to sound dismissive of anyone's experiences, but in my own experience, there were definitely little human fingers pushing that pointer. And if spirits are conjured up by a couple of goofy kids, why wouldn't it be just as likely that they be friendly spirits?

Healthy skepticism and a sardonic sense of humor (funny that I chose that adjective...personal the devil made me do it...) do not indicate a closed mind.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 4, 2009)

susanne said:


> Healthy skepticism and a sardonic sense of humor (funny that I chose that adjective...personal the devil made me do it...) do not indicate a closed mind.


I have to agree with you and I am mostly inclined to be a skeptic as well, however my experience with 'the board' left me feeling uncomfortable and unhappy about it so it seemed the pertinent choice to avoid it in the future  If it is a game then for me it was NOT a fun one.


----------



## Relic (Jan 4, 2009)

l'm going with harmless and thats only because l've had mine forever and l mean from back 50 years ago a gift from an aunt now long gone. lt's old ratty and faded but still works like always. Not once did l not help the pointer move towards what answer l wanted but l sure the heck wasn't going to admit to it to anyone...just as l know the other person did the same and swore up and down nope not her doing. My one daughter and l had great fun on boring winter nights using the thing and yep we are both liers when it comes to the Ouija...in fact if no one helps this old board along it just plain and simple doesn't move on it's own..







ln all honesty l can't say it has ever moved itself or done anything suspious when not in use..same as the snakes and ladders board next to it.


----------



## susanne (Jan 4, 2009)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> ...my experience with 'the board' left me feeling uncomfortable and unhappy about it so it seemed the pertinent choice to avoid it in the future  If it is a game then for me it was NOT a fun one.


...and here I am in complete agreement with you. I would never want to suggest that anyone do something that makes them uncomfortable. It doesn't matter how or why, it's simply that life is too short to do something that makes you miserable, and that's the only reason you need.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Jan 4, 2009)

Hummm... veary interesting topic. (not what i expected on a horse fourm)...

Before i say anything about the board, i'm gunna tell you guys something about myself...

I'm a spiritualist, I believe in spirits and the spirit relm. I am not into any occult stuff! lol... I belive there are good and negative spirits and that these boards ARE harmless to SOME people. it really all depends on how you 'protect' yourself'. My mom (also a spiritualist) believes vary strongly that they ARE harmful. Yes, i have to a agree. They are harmful to people who don't protect them self. I personally have no experience with a board, only because i have never been given the chance, and if i did, i would be vary selective on where i am, who i'm with and so on.

IF you are some one who has no experience with the super natural i WOULD NOT USE ONE! you most likely don't have any clue on how to protect yourself. I beg you... please don't if you don't know how to protect yourself, you (and i) have no clue what we are playing with!

So do i believe they work? yes.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 5, 2009)

susanne said:


> And if spirits are conjured up by a couple of goofy kids, why wouldn't it be just as likely that they be friendly spirits?


Somehow, I can't help but think that most (not all, but most) friendly spirits have better things to do and/or better places to go!





I have no experiences with Ouija boards or their like but have to agree that what happens most likely depends on both your own mental state (believer or unbeliever, shielded or open, positive energy or looking for a scary thrill, etc.) and on the circumstances you use it in. Some areas simply have BAD energy!!



Those of us who are sensitive are very uncomfortable in such places and using a board in that circumstance just gives me chills to even think about. "Please, come on in Mr. Wolf. Don't I look tasty??"





I haven't had much personal experience with this manifestation stuff but my parents and others I know have and I believe in the importance of shields and focused positive intentions/white light. Playing with divination tools without proper protection really is asking for trouble...if you don't run into any, you either got lucky or were effectively shielded by your own innocent attitude/positive expectations.

I've never considered myself a high sensitive because I don't get crushed by the press of other peoples' thoughts or emotions, nor do ghosts try to get my attention or animals spontaneously speak in my head, but I'm coming to the conclusion that I'm simply very well shielded. I've always been empathic towards those I care about (picking up their emotions and some thoughts) but in recent years I've realized that's because I automatically "lower my shields" towards those I trust and have begun to learn to do it consciously towards animals I don't know as well. I would be *very* careful doing so towards strangers or in unknown situations and have little doubt that doing so around a Ouija board without proper precautions would be inviting trouble.

Leia


----------

